# All those empty oil/butter containers/bottles ....



## LabWitch (Jan 1, 2011)

It's rapidly become apparent, that should I succumb to the soap-making bug, that I will acquire a substantial number of large, empty, screw-capped wide mouth plastic containers and tall, dark amber or clear bottles, eyedroppers etc etc etc.

In an effort to be environmentally responsible and not just chuck them out, whadda y'all do with them?


----------



## rubyslippers (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm a container freak.....I LOVE containers   

Wide mouth with screw type lids (such as the Louann coconut oil come in) after cleaning & removing all the yucky sticky label stuff, I store stearic acid, arrowroot powder, citric acid, PKO, rice powder, etc.  With a nice printed decorative label it makes me feel like I have some order in my soaping cabinet.     They are also good for storing doggie treats in my pantry.

I have a box full of little amber bottles that I just can't part with but they also come in very handy.  After cleaning well and letting them air dry, I can reuse them for all sorts of concoctions such as when I mix up a FO or EO mixture for soaping or for combining EO's in a carrier oil for  medicinal like applications; sometimes I will give a friend a small bottle of carrier oil.  I could go on & on.....I'm always finding a use for them.

I have a "filing" system for my droppers/pipettes.....I only use one pipette per FO or EO.  When I am using a FO or EO for the first time, I get a new pipette and after using it, I drop it into a clean baggie that is labeled with the FO/EO's name and it gets filed alphabetically in my little pipette box.  When I need a pipette for that same FO/EO, I just pull out the used pipette and reuse it for that particular scent.

Even though it easy to accumulate a lot of containers I don't feel like I have been overwhelmed by them because they have so many uses.


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna (Jan 4, 2011)

rubyslippers said:
			
		

> I have a "filing" system for my droppers/pipettes.....I only use one pipette per FO or EO.  When I am using a FO or EO for the first time, I get a new pipette and after using it, I drop it into a clean baggie that is labeled with the FO/EO's name and it gets filed alphabetically in my little pipette box.  When I need a pipette for that same FO/EO, I just pull out the used pipette and reuse it for that particular scent.



Excellent idea, Rubyslippers. Thanks.
I have been labelling the bulbs with marker, but that is not very efficient. The baggies are an ideal solution.


----------



## srenee (Feb 11, 2011)

I am so glad I saw this post.  I just moved and have soooo many pipettes and jars.  Great idea on the baggy thing.  I have lots of rubbermaid boxes, but that's beginning to take over.  Need to try the baggies.  Thanks.


----------

